# FLUSH HU in Bezel... any ideas?



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Well I'm trying to flush mount a friends Panny unit in his Mitusbishi Montero Dash.. 

Problems:

1. dash tappers at bottom 
2. the factory mount kit is currently in use as I can not find a DD kit for his truck. ( factory had Din + small din glovebox )

I want to flush his headunit in the dash and make it look normal. At the moment I can not find any mounting holes on the Panny that will allow me sink it down in the dash.

Any ideas would be great. As you can see the brackets mount on the side on the HU and then side down on a bar on each side of the dash for extra support.


At the moment I'm thinking of making different brackets similar to factory ones but that's much time consuming. 









*
You can see the bar on the left side down in the dash that's what the bracket slides down.*


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

hi,
drill new holes in the side brackets. mount the radio in the existing holes in the brackets, then in the dash...like the last pic in the first post shows. measure with a ruler how far back the radio needs to be at the top and bottom (for your idea of flush)...appears to be different, sticking further out at the bottom. locate holes further back on the factory brackets the appropriate distances. you may want to make the holes a size or two larger to allow for slight adjustments, a step drill works well for that. you may also need different hardware, pan head screw with larger head, M5 thread. don't go too long with thread length/depth, should be marked on radio chassis. also if you can find internal/external thread lock washers, use at least four of them...two per side. they'll help locate the unit squarely in the dash. as for trimming off the radio itself, a visit to a stereo shop should be able to get you a double din bezel from an aftermarket radio, or installation accessories company, if you don't already have one.
m


----------



## DT053 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Dave,

here's a couple of links that might help. Although these may be a little extreme, it should give you a lot of pointers. If I can help let me know.

dT

How-To: Recessed Screen and DVD Drive - MP3Car.com

HOWTO: Building a removable LCD screen bezel and mount - MP3Car.com

Both came from this page.

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/fabrication/


----------

